# Hintergrundlogo Farbe verstärken



## hjo (17. Februar 2005)

Hallo!
ich habe ehrlich gesagt keine Ahnung nach welchen Stichwörtern ich bei meinem prob suchen soll.
Hintergrund, Farbe verstärken..... da finde ich keine Lösung......

Also, ich möchte den grauen Bereich (Drachen) dunkler haben.
Beim Zauberstab wird alles markiert nur nicht der Drache.....
Ausschneiden, ist alles unnötige weg, nur mit dem zauberstab kann ich wieder nix markieren um zu verdunkeln.....

Helft mir bitte, ich bin zu d......

HJO


----------



## MonoMental (17. Februar 2005)

Also der Zauberstab tut hier schon gute Dienste: Du solltest darauf achten, dass die Toleranz niedrig ist. Wenn ich mit einer Toleranz von 1 arbeite und benachbart=off habe, so kann ich wunderbar nur den hinteren grauton auswählen.







LG

der mono


----------



## holzoepfael (17. Februar 2005)

Das einzige Problem ist, dass wenn man den Drachen freistellt, man die Buchstaben dazwischen hat. Und ja nicht vergessen: kein Häcken bei "benachbart"

/e: doh da war wohl einer schneller und anscheinend habe ich dich erst noch falsch verstanden....sorry....


----------



## hjo (17. Februar 2005)

Aaah, ja danke Euch.


----------



## MeTwiCK (17. Februar 2005)

Noch besser gehts wahrscheinlich mit "Select -> Color Range..."
Damit kann man die Toleranz auch besser auswählen.


----------



## hjo (24. Februar 2005)

Hallo!


Danke nochmal!

Hier mal der grund für meine Frage:


----------



## versuch13 (24. Februar 2005)

hey hjo,

also ich denke die beste Möglichkeit wäre das über eine Selektive Farbkorrektur zu lösen.
Hast es ja schon gelöst, aber kannst du dir ja für das nächste mal merken.

greetz


----------



## Philip Kurz (24. Februar 2005)

Probleme dürfte es bei deinem Bild schon aufgrund der "miesen" Qualität geben. Ich hoffe, dass dir ein besseres zur Verfügung steht


----------

